# 5 foot gopher snake



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

look at this 5 foot gopher snake i caught while i was chasing quail


----------



## ambigious1 (Aug 8, 2011)

**** that thing looks longer on picture than in real life. i wanted to lump his ass but dgaf said pictures first


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Why would you want to kill a pest eating Gopher snake. I would not mind having one around. -- Tex


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

i let it go after the pic we dont kill snakes i like theme they are cool just catch them and take a pic and let them go its fun


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

**** dry there when was the last rain ?


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Lots of people have an irrational fear of snakes, but I love them. I would never kill one. I seem to have a big rat snake living under my front porch. I saw him once; my son saw him another time. And a few days ago, I found his freshly shed skin under the deck. I hope he stays and eats lots and lots of vermin.


----------

